

What books should entrepreneurs read? - rbreve
http://www.quora.com/What-books-should-entrepreneurs-read

======
hoag
The books I most highly recommend that I read recently include, in no
particular order:

\- Once You're Lucky, Twice You're Good, by Sarah Lacey.

\- Founders at Work, by YC's own Jessica Livingston

\- The Facebook Effect, by David Kirkpatrick

I'll list some others as I think of them, but those are my three most favorite
recent reads.

